
Ask HN: Anyone working in tech but has no prior tech experience? - iamnotjasper
From entertainment to tech, i had no prior knowledge in fintech whatsoever. When i first started of as an Intern at this silicon valley fintech startup, Tellus, I was struggling to understand a lot of the finance and real estate terms. However, i was able to apply some of my event marketing knowledge and help achieve marketing goals for the company.<p>That being said, i was wondering if any of you here on HN had the same experience as me transitioning from the entertainment industry into fintech? I am curious to hear your story below
======
sln097
I studied material science, particularly semiconductors, in college. When I
first came up to the Bay Area right out of school, I started working in adtech
despite having no creative background or knowledge about digital advertising.
Most of my skills at the time, notably working with data, translated pretty
well and rapidly learning on the job (plus on my own time) helped me become
savvy with product & growth marketing.

What's really been fun has been taking that experience and expertise to help
the friends I've made in the local entertainment industry!

~~~
iamnotjasper
Thanks for your response! I am glad you were able to find your area of
expertise in product & growth marketing and also applying those skill sets in
other industries as well. Product Marketing is something i've been learning at
work and it definitely inspired me to pursue a marketing career in the fintech
industry.

------
mips_avatar
I have a lot of friends/colleagues who became PMs without tech experience.
Little less common with devs.

~~~
iamnotjasper
That's great to hear. For a second, i was worried that i will fall behind
because i don't have any tech experience. Just recently, i was able to get an
overview of what a PM role is like within the company i work for. Definitely
looking forward to learn more about it so i share my experience here in HN.

~~~
mips_avatar
One of the best PMs I worked with was actually an administrative assistant and
never finished his college degree. He is now a real leader in our technology
space.

